

Google Drive launches (kinda) - swombat
http://thenextweb.com/appetite/2010/01/12/google-drive-launches-kinda/

======
mrduncan
Here is the original Google Blog post -
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/upload-your-files-
and...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/upload-your-files-and-access-
them.html)

